# Klimt & Mahler



## Allegra (Aug 18, 2007)

Someone did a wonderful video job pairing the two Gustavs:

YouTube - Gustav Klimt 


p.s.  Ben, remember the painting you posted sometime ago as an early Klimt at the time I doubted it? It's here. Guess I shouldn't question your source.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Aug 18, 2007)

That hit the spot! An exquisite pairing from an era and place where artists were held in genuine esteem. And look what _Wien_ received for its patronage: timeless genius and uplifting beauty. 

Comparing our time and theirs', I cringe to think of what is being produced now and how it reflects upon us as a society . . . . It's a sad commentary indeed.


----------



## Allegra (Aug 18, 2007)

Curt, time to pack and move back.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Aug 19, 2007)

Allegra said:


> Curt, time to pack and move back.



I couldn't agree more!


----------

